# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Journey to Gavrilla Koi Farm

## KARHOMA

Sabtu pagi di pump bensin Tanjung Barat


Danu, Fajar and Pringgo are ready to go ...   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Banzai KOI Bogor


Owner Banzai KOI ikut meluncur juga   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Sunu's bike has trouble   ::  


Akhirnya sampe juga di Gavrilla KOI Farm   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Silahkan dipilih .. dipilih .. dipilih ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Mudpondnya abah Putnus

----------


## KARHOMA

Pada gak bosen mandangin koi, padahal di kolam lumpur  :P

----------


## KARHOMA

Papan nama Gavrilla KOI Farm.

Yang dipinggir jalan raya malah lupa di foto  :P

----------


## KARHOMA

Salah satu kolam yg masih dalam proses pengerjaan.


Jalan2 di Gavrilla emang gak ngebosenin   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

c u ...

----------


## h3ln1k

wah jadi pengen ikuttt   ::

----------


## bobo

Pemandangan yang menyejukkan TOP BGT om putnus

----------


## Glenardo

*Saksikan Video Gavrilla Koi Farm segera di layar forum Koi's anda*  ::   :P  :P   ::

----------


## e-koi

wìh, ternyata teman2 juga biker yah, mau itut

----------


## bang2

wah asik, kapan2 pengen ikut tapi gak punya tiger, adanya beat punya anak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bang2

> Pada gak bosen mandangin koi, padahal di kolam lumpur  :P


yang gak bawa pasangan mesra banget meluk bambunya  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rova

wah... ademm...

----------


## boby_icon

comment om bang2 paling lucu   ::  

wah asiknya jalan - jalannya  ::

----------


## h_andria

bungkusan koinya koq gak di upload?

----------


## KARHOMA

Episode 2 bersama Glenardo
Sabtu 25 April 2009

----------


## KARHOMA

Glen mandangin apa ya?

Ternyata burayak imut1 ini yg dipandangin Glen   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

In mud pond again ...

Insert : cara megang koi yg bener ala abah Putnus   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Glen lagi pilih2 koi buat dibungkus   ::  

Beberapa koi sakai yg au dibawa pulang  :P

----------


## KARHOMA

Gavrilla KOI Farm is waiting for you guys ....   ::  

anytime ...   ::  

c u

----------


## Glenardo

Reporter Andalan, DJ Rhoma Irama sarapan dulu di depan Pasar Cipanas

----------


## Glenardo

Mengintip burayak Kumpay Gosanke   ::  






Anakan Ochiba, banyak yg masuk akal kayaknya niy




2 pejantan tangguh yang "produktif"


Anakan asli Gavrilla yang sedang di lumpurin




Veggie Filter alami untuk sumber air dan mud pond (Hati2 nemuin koi Tak terduga disini   ::  )

----------


## Glenardo

Kolam pejantan TAngguh Gavrilla


Awas ada Ochiba bobo


Kolam lama

----------


## Glenardo

Anakan pijahan abah

----------


## Glenardo

Pejantan TAngguh Gavrilla

----------


## abahnasr

Om glen and om Fajar emang bikers sejati...   ::

----------


## tjakil

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Pada gak bosen mandangin koi, padahal di kolam lumpur  :P 
> 
> 
> 
> yang gak bawa pasangan mesra banget meluk bambunya


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Om glen and om Fajar emang bikers sejati...


  ::   ::  
Yang Edisi ini naik Toyoya Rush biar nge Rush

Jam 5 pagi resmi jalan ke dari Pramuka, jam 6 sudah keluar di Ciawi, jam 6.30 makan di Pasar Cipanas. Jam 7 sampe deh.

Baliknya jam 12.30 siang, mampir ke Raja Koi juga. Jam 3 sampe di Jakarta langgsung makan siang lagi (padahal sudah nasgor di Gavrilla   ::  ), mampir ke rumah om Eno Tb, lalu ke APKI Wijaya, dan pastinya Hanggar untuk ngobrol serta evaluasi dengan Om Rudy Showa. Sampe rumah jam 6 deh  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Pagi buta udah diculik ama om Glen  :P 

Untung pake boil, jadi bisa tidur ..   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by bang2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> ...


aya-aya wae ...

----------


## E. Nitto

Waah seru juga ya...Thanks sharingnya...

----------


## Glenardo

Updated foto Main POnd

----------


## Glenardo

Kalo ada pejantan nya maka harus ada Betina nya di Main Pond

----------


## seven7colour

Size berapa yang di photo?

----------


## Glenardo

> Size berapa yang di photo?


He4x..Tunggu di video nya sajah   ::   ::  

Biar makin seru..

Ayo dunk bantu ramaikan lelang juga

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=4632&p=122206#p122206

----------


## torpey

Waaaw very nice place ya, sedih juga gak bisa ikut. Mudah2an next trip bisa ikuuuuutttttt

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Size berapa yang di photo?
> 
> 
> He4x..Tunggu di video nya sajah    
> Biar makin seru..
> Ayo dunk bantu ramaikan lelang juga
> viewtopic.php?f=22&t=4632&p=122206#p122206


Siap om..............  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Waaaw very nice place ya, sedih juga gak bisa ikut. Mudah2an next trip bisa ikuuuuutttttt



Bocoran dulu yax..

Next Destination : "Koi Collection"..  ::   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> Waaaw very nice place ya, sedih juga gak bisa ikut. Mudah2an next trip bisa ikuuuuutttttt
> 
> 
> 
> Bocoran dulu yax..
> 
> Next Destination : "Koi Collection"..


salutt buat om glenardo.......  ::   ::  lanjutkan.  ::

----------


## PutNus

*dukung abizzz man.*

Senang , bangga dan bahagia rasanya mendapat kunjungan dari  saudara saudara mudaku yang energik, inovatif , kreatif dan memiliki loyalitas yang sangat tinggi terhadap komunitas  Kois tercinta ini.
Broo KHAROMA sampai dua trip  bolak balik ke tempatku, pertama dengan rombongan Yi Sunu dan Nyonya serta Bung Chivas, minggu berikutnya mengantar Broo Glen, demi mewujudkan program pembuatan dokumentasi komunitas perkoian di negeri kita khususnya komunitas Kois tercinta ini.
Tak ada kata lain  kita *harus mendukungnya* dan Abah Putnus pun menjadi aktor dadakan, apa boleh buat ,pokoknya *DUKUNG ABIIZZZZ MAN*

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Pada gak bosen mandangin koi, padahal di kolam lumpur  :P 
> 
> 
> 
> yang gak bawa pasangan mesra banget meluk bambunya


Hahaha

----------


## torajiro

cuman satu kata yg bisa aku ucapin.. "wow..."

----------


## 36aquatic

> Yang Edisi ini naik Toyoya Rush biar nge Rush
> 
> Jam 5 pagi resmi jalan ke dari Pramuka, jam 6 sudah keluar di Ciawi, jam 6.30 makan di Pasar Cipanas. Jam 7 sampe deh.
> 
> Baliknya jam 12.30 siang, mampir ke Raja Koi juga. Jam 3 sampe di Jakarta langgsung makan siang lagi (padahal sudah nasgor di Gavrilla   ), mampir ke rumah om Eno Tb, lalu ke APKI Wijaya, dan pastinya Hanggar untuk ngobrol serta evaluasi dengan Om Rudy Showa. Sampe rumah jam 6 deh


Aduh sayang banget ya.....
Kemaren bro Glen ada ngajak. Tapi karena lagi ada proyek dan juga ada eksperimen, jadi susah tidur terus. Tidur pagi trus. Jadi gak kuat. Next time diusaahakan. Thanks bro Glen, kalo pas ke gading nanti gue mampir ke tempat anda.

Biker and koier, hehehehe. Bukan geng motor nih, tampangnya selembut liukan koi semua.
Sekarang jalan jauh udah gak kuat di pinggang nih, padahal pengen touring juga nih. Dulu mah Jakarta Puncak, makanan tiap malam minggu. dulu dulu,

----------


## SUNU

Hi hi hi hi hi hi... Makasih Om Fajar, saya udah ikut mejeng..... hihihihi...

----------


## Glenardo

> Hi hi hi hi hi hi... Makasih Om Fajar, saya udah ikut mejeng..... hihihihi...


Komandan, siap menjelajah Bogor niy   ::

----------


## torajiro

Oiya,bagaimana dg video yg d bikin om? Saya jd penasaran pengen liat.. Apa hsl rekaman video nya d komersial kan?

----------


## Glenardo

> Oiya,bagaimana dg video yg d bikin om? Saya jd penasaran pengen liat.. Apa hsl rekaman video nya d komersial kan?



sudah di om irvan steam Koi. Sedang di edit dan di usahakan di masukan youtube lagi. Sabar yax..  ::

----------


## kerogawa

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Oiya,bagaimana dg video yg d bikin om? Saya jd penasaran pengen liat.. Apa hsl rekaman video nya d komersial kan?
> 
> 
> 
> sudah di om irvan steam Koi. Sedang di edit dan di usahakan di masukan youtube lagi. Sabar yax..


sip.. di tunggu

----------


## inne

Om danu knp gak peluk abah putnus aja...
Ha ha haaa...  ::   ::

----------


## dina prima

We missed u Abah........

----------


## chivas

liat postingan ini jd inget dulu...pd kmn ya org2 nya? msh pd aktif ga ?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Kapan Ada lagi y....
om Danu again dong

----------


## owi

Ini lokasi di bogor dimana ya?

----------


## Glenardo

Tepat hari ini ....

Saya hari ini mengunjungi makam abah putnus ... Semangat nya tetap ada ....

Kacang tak akan pernah lupa pada kulitnya...

Salam

----------


## david_pupu

cuma bisa baca post abah yg lalu lalu, semangatnya luar biasa.

----------


## dTp

id nya abah itu apa mas david
saia newbi jg pengen tau sejarahnya  :Cry:

----------


## owi

> Tepat hari ini ....
> 
> Saya hari ini mengunjungi makam abah putnus ... Semangat nya tetap ada ....
> 
> Kacang tak akan pernah lupa pada kulitnya...
> 
> Salam


Om glen ini lokasi di cipanas yg pas belokan turun bukan.
Farm ini sudah eksis sejak lama
Maaf om sekarang apakah ada yg meneruskan?

----------


## david_pupu

> id nya abah itu apa mas david
> saia newbi jg pengen tau sejarahnya


Idnya Putnus

----------


## majin91

wah mantapppppp....kpn nih om david ksni?wkwkw

----------


## rvidella

Diteruskan istrinya

----------


## owi

> Diteruskan istrinya


Lokasinya masih di cipanas om?

----------


## epoe

> Tepat hari ini ....
> 
> Saya hari ini mengunjungi makam abah putnus ... Semangat nya tetap ada ....
> 
> Kacang tak akan pernah lupa pada kulitnya...
> 
> Salam


*Om Glen memang muridnya ........*.................................. beberapa tahun yg lalu Om Glen PV ke Abah Putnus, mungkin Om David bisa atur sembari ke Bandung dan Puncak.

 :Ranger:

----------


## david_pupu

sip om kebetulan om iqbal abis dari sana, titip minta no hp dan CPnya, dr kemarin ditelp ngk ada yg angkat

----------


## owi

breeder yang cukup lama berkecimpung di koi....

----------

